# Exercise Doesn't Help My SA



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

I've worked out till I was literally exhausted throughout the day, and it only made the phobia/intense fear worse WHEN i was outside, but at home I was fine and relaxed. Any correlation with fellow phobia sufferers?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ya exercise only helps my depression not anxiety.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

metallicafan69 said:


> I've worked out till I was literally exhausted throughout the day, and it only made the phobia/intense fear worse WHEN i was outside, but at home I was fine and relaxed. Any correlation with fellow phobia sufferers?


Give it some time, it may take up to 8 weeks to notice important improvements. I ensure you that if you run daily (6 times/week is ok) for 30 to 40 minutes you'll feel much better. You don't need to exhaust yourself.


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

Over a period of time excersise helped my depression, but didn't seem to have much effect on my anxiety. It certainly helped my life though! Keep up the good work! :clap


----------



## PeopleAreStrange (Jun 4, 2009)

Same. When I ran track last winter, sa was the same, and depersonalization much worse. It's still worth it because it enforces routine in your life, makes you look better, etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> ya exercise only helps my depression not anxiety.


Yep pretty much the same for me.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

With me, short time periods of exercise doesn't make much of a positive difference with my anxiety - but I personally find if I walk for at least half an hour (though generally the longer the better) then I'm usually feeling quite a bit more relaxed by the end of the walk than I was when I first set off at the start.

However, maybe in this instance exercise - at least on it's own - isn't the most helpful thing for you. There's no such thing as a one size fits all solution for everyone who suffers anxiety problems. Different people find different things work best for them. Maybe relaxation training would be better for you? Or trying some kind of thought therapy if you haven't already? For me personally, I've also found abdominal breathing exercises have helped greatly reduce feelings of anticipatory anxiety in some outside situations - such as when using my local library or using public transport. Though it took a certain amount of practice before I reached that stage.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

maybe i need to do more strenuous exercise ?

When I really push myself to exercise, my S.A. probably subsides for just the hour immediately after i exercise.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Doesn't really help, but I love to exercise none the less.


----------



## Blargh (Jun 15, 2009)

Exercise has been a huge boost for me, if not the boost that killed off my old habits. Then again, I chose the activity that I wanted and that I felt reflected me. Once I let running become part of me, and I had a say in how I ran, then the older ego began to disintegrate.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

It helps me with anxiety because it gives an outlet for the adrenaline so you're not just sitting with it. But I'll still be anxious in the same situations... so I dunno maybe it helps with anticipatory anxiety? Yeah it helps with that for me. I also think cardio helps with breathing generally so it helps you be able to control your breathing when you're panicing a little better.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

It helps with my anxiety about my anxiety :con

Seriously, exercise doesn't really help me be more social, but I have a tendency to brood about my lack of socializing. Exercize helps keep that in check.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, I heard exercise helps most folk with anxiety... Not everyone but most people.

(And one day I will try it meself too!)


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Exercise is incredibly useful in managing my depression. Social phobia, that's a whole different beast.


----------

